# HELP!! 6 Minute Walk - 94620



## alwyzjazzephae (Aug 26, 2014)

Our physician did a 6 Minute Walk with a patient for the first time. The only thing measured was distance. Can we bill 94620 when this was the only thing measured?


----------



## la_0922 (Aug 26, 2014)

They didn't measure o2 sats?


----------



## alwyzjazzephae (Aug 26, 2014)

No, just how far they were able to walk within that 6 minutes.


----------



## la_0922 (Aug 26, 2014)

If no O2 stats were recorded you cannot bill 94620-- the cpt code specifically states "with pre and post spirometry and oximetry" furthermore, a 6min walk by definition is a pulmonary diagnostic test, so bp, respirations and oximetry should at least be reported....
I would not bill 
sorry
Louise CPC


----------

